# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه قسم الصحة والطب  أفضل أيام للحمل

## mohamed73

إذا كنت تخطط لتوسيع عائلتك ، فإنه من  المهم ان تفهم أي يوم من الدورة الشهرية يوفر لك أفضل فرصة للحصول على  الحمل . و تعتبر هذه الأيام الخصبة مختلفة لكل امرأة ، و إذا كان لديك دورة  شهرية غير منتظمة ، قد يكون هناك تحديا خاصا لتحديد يوم الإباضة الخاص بك .  و مع ذلك ، هناك العديد من الاساليب التي يمكن استخدامها للمساعدة في  تحديد أفضل يوم لك لمحاولة الحمل .*اولا ما هي نافذة الخصوبة ؟* 
تشير نافذة الخصوبة إلى افضل وقت لمحاولة الحمل . و وفقا لدراسة نشرت في المجلة الطبية BMJ ، هذه النافذة حوالي ستة أيام طويلة .*لماذا ستة أيام فقط ؟* 
وفقا لمايو كلينيك ، ان الحيوانات المنوية يمكن ان تعيش خارج جسم الرجل  لمدة تتراوح من ثلاثة الى خمسة أيام. هذا يعني انه اذا كانت الحيوانات  المنوية داخل جسم المرأة قبل خمسة ايام من التبويض ، فهذا يعني على انها لا  تزال قادرة على تخصيب البويضة . و وفقا لرابطة الحمل الأمريكية ، لا تعيش  البويضات سوى من 12 الى 24 ساعة بعد صدورها من المبايض . على افتراض ان  البويضة قد تعيش لمدة يوم واحد ، تعيش الحيوانات المنوية للشريك لمدة خمسة  أيام ، هذا يمنحك ستة أيام للخصوبة و التي يمكن ان يحدث خلالها الحمل .*أي ستة أيام ؟* 
في الماضي ، افترض الاطباء ان المرأة التي دورتها الشهرية 28 يوما ، تكون  فترة خصوبتها ما بين اليوم 10 الى 17 بعد بدء الحيض. و مع ذلك ، وجدت دراسة  BMJ ان هذا الاطار تفاوت بشكل ملحوظ من امرأة لاخرى و حتى من دورة لاخرى .-ففي الواقع 30% فقط من النساء تكون نافذة الخصوبة لديهم من اليوم 10 الى اليوم 17 .
– في المتوسط ، وجدت الدراسة ان معظم النساء لديها على الاقل فرصة 10% من  كونها ضمن اطار نافذة الخصوبة في اي يوم من دورتها من دورة الستة ايام خلال  دورة 21 يوم .
– معظم النساء تكون خصبة قبل اليوم العاشر .
– بعض النساء ، حوالي 5% ، قد تكون خصبة في الاسبوع الخامس من الدورة .
– حتى ان النساء التي دورات حيضها منتظمة ، لا يحدث لها التبويض في نفس اليوم من الشهر لكل دورة .ك*كيف يمكن معرفة افضل يوم لحدوث الحمل ؟* 
من الناحية المثالية ، سوف تحافظ على حدوث العلاقة الجنسية كل يوم ابتداء  من خمسة ايام قبل الاباضة و يوم واحد بعد الاباضة ، و بذلك تغطي نافذة  الخصوبة الستة أيام . و مع ذلك فإن هذا لا يعد سهلا ، اذا كان لديك دورة  شهرية غير منتظمة ، قد لا تكون الاباضة في نفس اليوم من كل دورة . هذا يعني  تدانك سوف تحتاج إلى تنبؤ الاباضة استنادا الى البيانات التي تجمعها عن  دورتك الشهرية .
تم وضع العديد من الاستراجيتات لمساعدة النساء في تنبوء حدوث الإباضة . مع  العلم انه من الضروري ان تتنبأ بموعد الإباضة قبل حدوثها ، لانه بعد حدوث  الاباضة قد يكون لديك قليل من الوقت لحدوث الحمل .*التغييرات الجسدية :* 
يلحق جسد المرأة بعض التغييرات بشكل طبيعي قبل الاباضة . قد تلاحظ وجود  افرازات مهبلية عديمة اللون قبل قبل دخول البويضة الى الرحم و التي عادة ما  تختفي او تصبح سميكة بعد حدوث الإباضة . و لكن من السهل جدا عدم الانتباه  لهذه التغييرات .كما لاحظت بعض النساء وجود كمية صغيرة من  التشنج عند خروج البويضة . الانزعاج من العلامات التي يصعب الاعتراف بها ، و  لكنه علامه على حدوث الإباضة ، و هو ما يعني ان ممارسة العلاقة الجنسية  خلال ال24 ساعة القادمة قد يكون امرا مثاليا . التغييرات الجسدية قد تكون  دقيقة للغاية ، مما يجعل الاعتماد عيها في تنبؤ حدوث الإباضة امرا غير  موثوق به . *
درجة الحرارة :* 
ارتفاع طفيف في درجة الحرارة يمكن ان يشير الى انك في فترة الإباضة يتطلب  منك ذلك النهج قياس درجة الحرارة في الصباح و قبل القيام بأي شيء اخر . و  يمكنك تسجيل درجات الحرارة و ملاحظة التغيير بها ، لانه قد يشير هذا  التغيير انك في فترة الإباضة .

----------

